# ISO Pacific Northwest Native American Recipes



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone have any?  I found a web site for Native American Culinary site but no recipies, seems more like a chat place.  Thanks


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 21, 2005)

Try some of these - they might have what you are looking for.

http://www.nativetech.org/food/index.php

http://www.wisdomkeepers.org/nativeway/nwidx.htm

http://www.florasprings.com/show/xm..._id-fpkklafolbgllhgdkdodmnkgcnpemeadmmopjjnc/

http://www.beringsea.com/communities/Saint_Paul/culture/aleutfood.php


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 22, 2005)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> Try some of these - they might have what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.nativetech.org/food/index.php
> 
> ...



Thanks Kansasgirl, I will check these out.


----------

